# Most popular ski brand / your favorite



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

I have skied on Kneissel, Kastle, Atomic and Nordica in the past but over the past 20 years have been consistently getting Dynastar and Rossignol.  My wife has Atomic and Dynastar and my son's last two have been Rossignol and Volkl.

With that in mind I was curious about which brand is the most popular?  On this board Blizzard, K2 and Nordica are often mentioned.  Which brand is your favorite?  Which brands have you skied?


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2015)

I saw a set of Kneissl skis on Saturday at Wildcat.  I was unaware that they still were being made.  Can't remember the last time I saw a pair.  

Currently Nordica is my main brand; big fan of the Hell and Back series.  I have the Vagabonds as a powder ski and the Steadfasts as a daily driver.

I've probably owned more Rossignols than any other brand.  Liked Dynamic a lot back in the day.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I saw a set of Kneissl skis on Saturday at Wildcat.  I was unaware that they still were being made.  Can't remember the last time I saw a pair.
> 
> Currently Nordica is my main brand; big fan of the Hell and Back series.  I have the Vagabonds as a powder ski and the Steadfasts as a daily driver.
> 
> I've probably owned more Rossignols than any other brand.  Liked Dynamic a lot back in the day.



My Kneissl skis were from the late 70's (aging myself on this one)


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2015)

You need to add Head.  That's my vote.


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> You need to add Head.  That's my vote.



That's funny in some respects. Not your vote - just the way it sounds.  I should but do not know how.  Go ahead and add it.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 7, 2015)

Hart.   


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## steamboat1 (Dec 7, 2015)

Dynastar


----------



## wa-loaf (Dec 7, 2015)

Used to be a K2 in the 80's and 90's. Now there are so many good skis coming out I look out more if something fits my needs. Currently have Volkl, Fischer, and Rossi for skis. Got my eye on some Atomics and would love to give Blizzard a shot.


----------



## bigbog (Dec 7, 2015)

So many different models among multiple brands filling a single sort of "category".  I'm finding my favorites spanning brand names, without one single brand dominant.


----------



## Cornhead (Dec 7, 2015)

Started out on used pair of Rossi Viper S, since I've been on Volkls, Tigersharks, Mantras, RTM 84's. Two new pair of Volkls this season, new design 2015 RTM 84's, warranty replacement of the 2013 model, and my first pair of powder skis, Volkl Kuros 185's, new, last year's model. I've ordered larger brakes for the bindings on the Mantras, and am having my shop mount them on the Kuros. I'm nervous to ski the Kuros, not in powder, on groomers, they are catoonishly wide, 6.4" in the shovel. Should be fun, if this isn't a repeat of 2011.


----------



## HD333 (Dec 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> That's funny in some respects. Not your vote - just the way it sounds.  I should but do not know how.  Go ahead and add it.



:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2015)

I've owned (or still own) Rossi's, Völkl's, Atomics, Blizzards and Head's over the years.

There was a long time when I thought that Rossi was all that is needed. That phase ended for me not long after the shaped ski revolution really took off about 15 yrs ago when Völkl got my love, then I hit an Atomic front side power carver phase (still love them) before I went Blizzard for some full rockered fat powder skis (still love them) and now Head has my love for as close to a true 1 ski quiver tip rocker mid fat. 

Of course with all that being said, there's a pair of Stöckli's that just might become my new daily driver in the next few weeks! ;-)

Bottom line is that nowadays there's a bunch of companies making REALLY GOOD skis!


----------



## marcski (Dec 8, 2015)

drjeff said:


> .
> 
> Of course with all that being said, there's a pair of Stöckli's that just might become my new daily driver in the next few weeks! ;-)



They are nice skis. My brother is friends with someone that works with Stokli. Their US operations are based out of northern VT. Needless to say, my brother just ordered a new pair of Stockli's and should be getting them shortly.  

I can't seem to remember the brand of the first pair of skis I had but they were wooden, metal edged hand me downs.  There are also some others I can't recall for about 6 years when I was a kid.  When I was about 11 or 12, I got these sweet Rossi Freestyle-J's with Salomon 444 bindings.  That was a really hot setup for a kid.  After that, I had a pair of Olin Mark VI Comp SL., Kastle RX National SL skis. Volkl PX9 and Volkl Explosiv's. Atomic Arc SL and Atomic Betarace 9.20. Dynastar Mythic Riders and Legend 94.  G3 Ace.  Now, I'm on a one ski telequiver of Fisher Watea 96s.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Dec 8, 2015)

I voted for Volkl.  I do not currently own any, and have only owned 1 model(but 3 pairs of that model).  But I have skied nearly every model, in almost all categories except powder skis and find them to be the at, or right near the top in almost all of those categories.  In individual areas, I may like other brand options, but find there other category offerings to b lacking.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 8, 2015)

marcski said:


> They are nice skis. My brother is friends with someone that works with Stokli. Their US operations are based out of northern VT. Needless to say, my brother just ordered a new pair of Stockli's and should be getting them shortly.
> 
> I can't seem to remember the brand of the first pair of skis I had but they were wooden, metal edged hand me downs.  There are also some others I can't recall for about 6 years when I was a kid.  When I was about 11 or 12, I got these sweet Rossi Freestyle-J's with [bold]Salomon 444 bindings.[/bold]  That was a really hot setup for a kid.  After that, I had a pair of Olin Mark VI Comp SL., Kastle RX National SL skis. Volkl PX9 and Volkl Explosiv's. Atomic Arc SL and Atomic Betarace 9.20. Dynastar Mythic Riders and Legend 94.  G3 Ace.  Now, I'm on a one ski telequiver of Fisher Watea 96s.



The first pair of skis I ever owned, a Christmas 1979 present from my parents, had Salomon 222 bindings *WITH SAFETY STRAPS*! on a pair of Rossi Team 2's - still remember those gray with navy and red stripe 170's like yesterday!!


----------



## marcski (Dec 9, 2015)

drjeff said:


> The first pair of skis I ever owned, a Christmas 1979 present from my parents, had Salomon 222 bindings [bold]WITH SAFETY STRAPS[/bold]! on a pair of Rossi Team 2's - still remember those gray with navy and red stripe 170's like yesterday!!


My 444's had safety straps too. I think the last pair for me that did. I had 555's on those Olins and I'm pretty sure those had brakes.


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 9, 2015)

I don't see Mad Russian on the list...


----------



## mishka (Dec 10, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> I don't see Mad Russian on the list...



 definitely my favorite ski brand      when I gonna get you on my planks? do I need to start making snowboards to get you on board? lol

Jokes aside some times ago sold all  skis I had from manufacturers mentioned above. And for a few years now ski nothing else but MRCskis


----------



## Cannonball (Dec 10, 2015)

mishka said:


> definitely my favorite ski brand      when I gonna get you on my planks? do I need to start making snowboards to get you on board? lol
> 
> Jokes aside some times ago sold all  skis I had from manufacturers mentioned above. And for a few years now ski nothing else but MRCskis



Might need a new thread that is "coolest" ski brands instead of "popular". Yours would crush that list.

I'm still interested in making skis one of these days. I had a blast building a board last year. I think it's an addictive thing. Would be cool to have an AZ ski building "CO-OP" where a bunch of us work with you to build an assortment of models that we all mix and match on the slopes.


----------



## mishka (Dec 10, 2015)

Cannonball said:


> Might need a new thread that is "coolest" ski brands instead of "popular". Yours would crush that list.
> 
> I'm still interested in making skis one of these days. I had a blast building a board last year. I think it's an addictive thing. Would be cool to have an AZ ski building "CO-OP" where a bunch of us work with you to build an assortment of models that we all mix and match on the slopes.



 thanks… Until then popular is a word.

one of those days lol    Don  deny it  ......addictive hhaaaa    safe yourself stick with popular otherwise you'll be like me on the slippery slope of feeding your addiction lol
Co-OP  interesting idea but I don't see much interest and not sure how well would it work besides I already made whole bunch of models.
BTW several times I offered/suggest project of making AZ skis..... Was no interest


----------



## dlague (Dec 11, 2015)

mishka said:


> thanks… Until then popular is a word.
> 
> one of those days lol    Don  deny it  ......addictive hhaaaa    safe yourself stick with popular otherwise you'll be like me on the slippery slope of feeding your addiction lol
> Co-OP  interesting idea but I don't see much interest and not sure how well would it work besides I already made whole bunch of models.
> BTW several times I offered/suggest project of making AZ skis..... Was no interest



I remember talking to you about it last spring.  But summer got busy.  Wish you lived closed where stopping by every now and then was feasible.  I still have interest.  $'s are also consideration.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mishka (Dec 11, 2015)

dlague said:


> I remember talking to you about it last spring.  But summer got busy.  Wish you lived closed where stopping by every now and then was feasible.  I still have interest.  $'s are also consideration.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



What I said is no joke. Ski making even worse addiction as a skiing itself lol.... Now I need to make for others to feed my addiction..

I understand unfortunately I don't live in ski country but driving here might worse trouble someday. 
$$$ Well it's many way to look at it. In the long run my skis  cheaper compare to price of average skis even on sale.
But have skis made for you... specifically for you and your skiing style, techniques, need, performance..... I think priceless

Sorry for off-topic


----------

